#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Sexy Leo Girls Clean Pattaya Beach

## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Monday 4th June 2007**Sexy Leo Girls help out in Pattaya Beach clean-up.*
A head-turning event now from Pattaya Beach where a beach clean-up, with a difference, was organized at the weekend. In a promotional event participated by the famous Sexy Leo Girls from the Singh Corporation and hundreds of students from Pattaya School Number 5 and many local divers, a beach clean-up from Central to South Pattaya and an underwater clean-up around Sark Island took place. Khun Niran, the Mayor of Pattaya and his adviser, Khun Itipon, opened the event which was organized to show the environmental impact of littering the beaches and waters of Pattaya and to celebrate World Environment Day on 5th June.

44
44
 4

----------


## Spin

I'm sure those Leo girls were horrified to be out in the sun and disapeared back into the shade the moment the cameras went away

----------


## Dougal

Is that a carefully sanitised used condom that girl is picking up?

----------


## davearn

They can come and clean my sandpit any day

----------


## tuferguson

> I'm sure those Leo girls were horrified to be out in the sun and disapeared back into the shade the moment the cameras went away


 :rofl:    true - probably had factor 115 on as well!

----------


## Spin

This lass looks like she's holding a hypodermic needle.



Did they find any dead foreigners whilst cleaning up?

----------


## stroller

> This lass looks like she's holding a hypodermic needle.


Fok me, looks like it's loaded as well! 
no, it can't be.




> Did they find any dead foreigners whilst cleaning up?


No, I suppose the Soi-dogs got there first.

----------


## kingwilly

> This lass looks like she's holding a hypodermic needle.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they find any dead foreigners whilst cleaning up?


she looks like a kateoy

----------


## Homer

School kids and sexy beers girls cleaning a beach in one of the whoring capitals of the world. Only in Thailand

----------

